# "Purpose" for business trips



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

If IRS was to audit you for the rides what do we say?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> If IRS was to audit you for the rides what do we say?


"Here's my contemporaneously kept records and statements from rideshare companies sir/mam"


----------



## Ubercentralnj (Oct 2, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> If IRS was to audit you for the rides what do we say?


I keep a log and make entries in the car as things happen. For Purpose I usually write pickup or drop.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Well the IRS states you do not need to write a purpose if it is obvious for why you are doing the business docs. So I guess we are good.


----------

